

FounderDating Expands to Help Find the Right Co-Founder - jmalter
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/26/bringing-a-startup-together-founderdating-launches-matching-site-expands-to-ny-boston-la/
With a major focus on quality, FounderDating brings together talented entrepreneurs with different backgrounds to start innovative new companies together.
======
allangrant
My cofounders and I met at FounderDating 2 years ago. All 3 of us are hackers,
so the first time we got together after that we wrote & launched our first
project together in 12 hours. Super impressed with the high caliber hackers &
designers at this event! Definitely not your typical networking schmooze.

